# Dory’s New Home



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dory is the terrier mix who viciously attacked my mini poo, and I had her removed from the house within an hour and a half. Zeke is doing fine, his wounds all healed, but when he would lay on me, for the next week, he was jumpy if I touched him when he didn’t expect it. He is over that now.

So my friend/ housekeeper is the one who came and got Dory. She was supposed to help find her a new home, but she never did, and I was not at all comfortable with her keeping Dory for many reasons. So in passing, I mentioned to a nurse friend from the hospital I talk to often, that she needed a new home. It didn’t take her but an hour to decide she wanted her.

PJ lives alone, but when not sleeping has her daughter and/or granddaughters at her house. And the nights she works 12 hour shifts, she drops Dory at their house for a “sleepover.” So Dory is NEVER left alone! PJ takes her everywhere she goes. And Dory is eating up being the center of the universe for everybody.

PJ has no fence in her backyard, but she is able to let her play while she is out in the mornings drinking coffee and enjoying the birds and early morning sun. Dory stays very near to her and so far, has not run off. 

PJ admitted to me that with the animals her kids and granddaughters have had, this us the first “critter” she’s ever felt attached to. PJ is so happy to have made the decision to take her!

I am in heaven. Dory adores her new life, and her new companion, and all the family that comes with her. My mind is at ease that she is in the right home, and that she will be loved, and will love, her new mom for the rest of her life. I am so happy someone I know has her. I love the updates and the pics she sends.

Here a few of them she has sent me...

This first one is PJ...









Then Dory laying with her plushie “puppy”









And of course, one of the granddaughters...









And a couple of random pics



















Thank you to any of you who sent positive energy, thoughts and prayers our way. They led her to the perfect home!

PS... PJ bought her a really nice bed for Dory, as she would be sleeping next to the bed. She’d never had an animal in her bed, and wasn’t going to do it now. She woke up the first morning to find her on the foot of the bed. And now the dog bed goes unused, lol! I wonder if Dory has made her way up to snuggling against PJ’s side yet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How lucky is Dory. She’s in the perfect home where she’s doted on and is the only dog. This is a good ending with Zeke getting over his attack and Dory rehomed to a great family.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Skylar said:


> How lucky is Dory. She’s in the perfect home where she’s doted on and is the only dog. This is a good ending with Zeke getting over his attack and Dory rehomed to a great family.




I am a firm believer in (Things happen for a reason). I think Dory and PJ were meant for each other, and somehow, someway it happened. I don’t re home dogs unless something like what she did happen. And PJ has had me send pics of Dory and Zeke over the last few months. She has always joked, that if I decided to not keep her, she would take her. 

It’s a match made in heaven. Each of them offer each other exactly what they need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad to hear Dory has found a wonderful new home with a devoted new owner! It sounds like Dory is doing her best to be adored!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for the update. dory really is cute. but maybe she should have been named diva since she insists on being treated like one! glad she is getting the star role she wanted and needed. love a happy ending!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for the update on Dory. So glad to hear she found the home that's the right match for her


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aah what a wonderful ending. So glad Dory has found the right home. Some dogs just do best when they are the one & only. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow! What a perfect ending _and_ beginning. You're right. Things seem to happen for a reason. Terriers can be snarky some of the time and it sounds like she belongs as an only child. I'm sure it was hard to have to give her up on the one hand, but seeing someone like your friend get her must make a world of difference. So nice that you get updates like that. She is a cute looking little dog to be sure.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh wow! What a perfect ending _and_ beginning. You're right. Things seem to happen for a reason. Terriers can be snarky some of the time and it sounds like she belongs as an only child. I'm sure it was hard to have to give her up on the one hand, but seeing someone like your friend get her must make a world of difference. So nice that you get updates like that. She is a cute looking little dog to be sure.


Yes, it was super difficult giving her up, especially after the anger I felt toward her wore off. But I've always felt if someone could give a better home to my dog than I, no doubt would I want it to be with them. Dory needed so much more than I could give her, having multiple dogs. All she ever wanted was my complete attention which I could never give her. Now, she has all the attention she wants!:bounce:


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

She looks so happy in her new home  What sweeet pics, especially the one with the granddaughter. I'm also a firm believer in rehoming if a dog is unhappy or unsafe in its current situation.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

What a happy update!


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Congratulation! So happy for you and especially Dory.


----------

